# a rather explosive dyno test



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

dumping the clutch on a dyno ! 

YouTube - SKYLINE DYNO TEST


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147539-jun-pro-gt-art-project-car-gtr33.html


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I know that ^^ but just saw the dyno test which was a bit different.


----------

